# For that Heavenly Day of Increase



## Guest

Als I lay on Yoolis Night,
Alone in my longynge,
I thought I saw a well faire sight,
A maid hir child rockynge.

Lullaye, lullaye, lullaye, lullaye,
My dere moder, synge lullaye.

The maiden wolde withouten song,
Hir childe aslepe to brynge.
The Childe, he thought she did him wrong,
And bade his moder synge.

"Synge, now, Moder," sayed the Childe,
"Of what shalle me befalle,
Hereafter, when i cum to eld,
For so don modres alle."

"Ich moder truely,
That can hir cradle kepe,
Is won to lullen lovely
And singen hir childe aslepe."

"Swete moder, faire and fre,
Sithen that it is so,
I pray thee that thou lullen me,
For so don modres alle."

Lullaye, lullaye, lullaye, lullaye,
My dear moder, synge lullaye.

"Swete sonne," sayed she,
"Whereof shoulde I synge?
Wist I never yet more of thee
But Gabriele's gretynge.

"He grete me godely on his knee
And sayed, "Oh, hail Mary!
Hail, full of grace. God is with thee,
And beren thou shalt Messye."

'I wundred michil in my thought, 
for man would I richt none.'
"Marie", he saide, "dred thee hought: 
let God of heven alone."

"the Holi Gost schal doon al this," 
he said withouten wun,
that I schuld beren mannis blis 
and Godis owne sun.

He saide, "thou schalt bere 
a king in king Davitis see;"
in all Jacobes wuniing ther 
loverd schuld he be

'I answered blethely 
for that his word we paid,
lo Godis servant heer am I be 
et as thou me said'

'The schepperds waked in the wold 
thei herd a wundermirth
of angels ther, as theim thei told 
the tiding of thi birth'

'Sweete sune, sikerly, 
no more kan I say,
and if I koulde, fawn wold I, 
to doon al at thi pay'

'Serteynly this sicht I say, 
this song I herde sing,
als I me lay this Yoolis day 
alone in my longing.


----------



## regenmusic

I thought how wonderful it must have been to sing this in large cavernous echoing Cathedrals, but then
I realized hearing it sung in nature would light up the trees.


----------



## Guest

It shows how different Christmas was at one time. The amazing thing about Anonymous 4 is that they are not British but American! We merciless butchers of the English language who demand that the Spanish-speakers in our country (who speak beautiful Spanish) speak the same language we so carelessly pulverize with such coarse-tongued inaccuracy.


----------

